# logiciel pour étiquettes autocollantes CD



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2001)

Je cherche un bon programme (complet donc) pour imprimer des étiquettes autocollantes pour les CD. Est ce quelqu'un en connait un valable ?

merci d'avance

Jerome


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2001)

Bonjour,
dans les publicites des magazines informatique il y a CD stomper.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2001)

Salut,

il y a "Discus CD Labeler" de Mafic Mouse Productions.
Il sera aussi livré avec Toast 5.
Tu peux télécharger une démo sur: http://www.magicmouse.com 

------------------
http://www.c-schmidlin.com


----------

